# 20 Minuten Referat über JAVA - Was gehört alles gesagt?



## minni.maus (14. Okt 2014)

Hallo Foris,

ich muss für eine Lehrveranstaltung an der Fachhochschule ein 20 minütiges Referat über Java halten - Fokus kann beliebig gesetzt werden, grundsätzlich soll man den Mitstudenten aber einen groben Überblick über Java geben.

Nun ist meine Frage an euch - was denkt ihr, gehört alles rein? 
Ich hätte mir gedacht: Kurze Einleitung was Java ist, was man alles braucht um Programmieren starten zu können, kurz die Syntax, dann was der Compiler macht, Unterschiede zu anderen Programmiersprachen und verschiedene Anwendungen.

Wie findet ihr diese Struktur?
Ist es eventuell schon zu detailliert, denn wenn man die Unterschiede zb. zu C++ erklärt, dann muss man sich programmiertechnisch schon auskennen um das überhaupt verstehen zu können.

Ich freue mich auf Tipps,
Liebe Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Gucky (14. Okt 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach gehören noch Vor- und Nachteile von Java mit hinein.

Welchen Wissensstand haben die Zuhörer denn?


----------



## stg (15. Okt 2014)

Gucky hat gesagt.:


> Welchen Wissensstand haben die Zuhörer denn?



Um das besser einschätzen zu können: Von was für einer Art Lehrveranstaltung sprichst du denn?


----------



## minni.maus (16. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

und danke für die Antworten. Vor- und Nachteile hab ich dazugegeben. 

Die Mitstudenten haben keine Programmiererfahrung, es ist ein Einführungskurs in Software Entwicklung.


----------



## chalkbag (16. Okt 2014)

- Einsatzgebiete (z.B. JEE)
- JVM (wichtig)
- Wieso ist Java plattformunabhängig


----------



## minni.maus (16. Okt 2014)

Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort!
Dann könnte ich doch einen neuen Unterpunkt machen: Wie funktioniert JAVA und dort Compiler + JVM, oder?
Das mit Compiler und JVM funktioniert für alle Java Anwendungen (also eigenständiges Programm + Applet) gleich oder?


----------



## Gucky (16. Okt 2014)

Ich würde den Punkt eher "Hinter den Kulissen" nennen und da den Kompiler und die JVM beschreiben. Aber den Kompiler nur extrem kurz und auch die JVM nur kurz.

OOP ist sehr wichtig.

Und dann würde ich noch ein Hallo Welt Programm zeigen und an ihm die grundlegenden Sprachelemente erklären: Klassen, Methoden, Variablen (, Arrays, Zugriffsmodifizierer bei Attributen und Methoden, Importe, Übergabe von Argumenten an Methoden).


Sind deine Mitstudenten den motiviert oder haben sie den Kurs nur gewählt, weil sie nichts Anderes machen wollten und dachten Informatik sei leicht?


Du musst auch bedenken, dass du alles auf 20 Minuten schrumpfen, aber trotzdem ein anschauliches Referat fabrizieren musst.


----------



## minni.maus (16. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

ich hätte nochmals eine Frage, und zwar, kennt von euch jemand eine Seite wo die Vorteile und Nachteile von Java aufgelistet werden? Ich habe nur die wikibooks Seite gefunden, die reicht aber als Quellenangabe nicht. 
Ich brauche nur die grundsätzlichen Vorteile und Nachteile, genauer eingehen, kann ich aus Zeitgründen nicht.

Danke,
Tim


----------



## Gucky (16. Okt 2014)

Hier ist eine Auflistung, allerdings nicht Objektiv: Vor- und Nachteile von JAVA

VISTA/Allgemeines/Implementierung in Java - Warum?/Nachteile von Java

Unterschied zwischen Java, C und C++ | Vor- Nachteile | Schwierigkeit | Alg. Unterschiede (Coden, programmieren)


Übrigens alles von Google innerhalb von maximal 10 Sekunden. Such nächstes Mal bitte besser .


----------



## minni.maus (16. Okt 2014)

Hallo Gucky,

danke für deine Antworten!
"Hinter den Kulissen" klingt cool - übernommen 

Das Problem ist eben, dass ich für alles eine Quelle brauche und subjektive Vor- und Nachteile nicht miteinbeziehen kann. Ich habe aber jetzt eine Grafik gefunden, in der die Unterschiede zu anderen Sprachen meiner Meinung nach gut rauskommen (Java Einführung in die Programmiersprache).

Bei meinem angedachten Punkt "Anwendungen/Einsatzgebiete von Java" bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher, wie ich dies unterteilen kann, weil ich so viele verschiedene Aspekte dazu finde. 

- Grundsätzlich gibt es ja Applikationen (Desktop?, Mobile Endgeräte) und Applets (Browser), richtig? 
- Aber was dann mit Servlets?
- Dann habe ich noch DB-Management (JDBC) und Jsp gefunden

Vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei helfen, eine Struktur zu finden, da ich mich mit den "Ebenen" nicht wirklich auskenne (also welche Elemente sind gleichgestellt, welche fügen sich als Unterpunkt ein) und keine Übersicht finden kann.

Danke euch allen!
LG, Tim


----------



## minni.maus (16. Okt 2014)

Und denkt ihr, ist es notwendig, beim Compiler auf Bytecode-Compiler, Native-Compiler und Wrapper einzugehen?


----------



## Gucky (16. Okt 2014)

Es sind nur 20 Minuten. Du kannst nicht einmal OOP vollständig in 20 Minuten erklären. Datenbanken, JSP haben in einer Einführung nichts zu suchen 

Den Bytecode kannst du als Überleitung zwischen Kompiler und JVM kurz erwähnen.


----------

